# OK every body here's my ever growing collection!!!



## ms_tae0301 (Sep 30, 2007)

Here;s my collection i have a lil bit of everything. MAC, Smashbox, Lancome, Urban Deca, NYX,  Lo'real  And  others.




*Face *








*Gotta have my brow stuff*





*Blushes, Body shimmer, ect.*






*Brushes*





*Mascaras* 






*Eye Liners*






*What I use for eye base*






*Lip Liners
*




*

Pigments & loose shadows*





*Eye shadows*





*Shadow pallets* 




*

Lip glosses* 






*Lip sticks*


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 30, 2007)

great collection!!


----------



## juxt123 (Sep 30, 2007)

great collection!


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 30, 2007)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @ The brushes.....


----------



## Hilly (Sep 30, 2007)

Love your stuff!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 30, 2007)

wow this is a great collection!


----------



## chazza (Oct 13, 2007)

what an awesome collection!


----------



## starangel2383 (Oct 13, 2007)

omg! your collection is freaking awesome! especially your brushes. talk about brush porn lol!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Oct 17, 2007)

wooooooow that's all I can say!! I wish I had such a great collection!


----------



## frocher (Oct 17, 2007)

That's a great variety of colors and products, and a nice brush collection.


----------



## aalore (Oct 17, 2007)

great collection!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 31, 2008)

great colllection!
Whats the MSF in the upper left corner?


----------



## datura-noir (Mar 31, 2008)

Very great !


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I love your collection, especially brushes


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 31, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!  I am in love with your eyeshadows and brushes!!


----------



## mae13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice!

The big e/s palette in the lower left-hand side...what brand is that? Is it good?


----------



## x33cupcake (Apr 1, 2008)

i wish i had as much makeup as you!


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 1, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 2, 2008)

great collection


----------



## crazeddiva (Apr 3, 2008)

Now that's a collection...It's amazing.


----------

